# Lola's waiting thread 💕 we have a baby!!



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lola is due in between January 30th and March 7th, the buck was interested in her when I first put her in and I'm guessing it's going to be the first couple weeks in February. 🙃

She is an Alpine bred to a half Alpine, half Oberhalsi and this will be her second freshening, last year she had a single buckling, but I'm hoping for more than that this year lol she is alot bigger now than she was when she kidded last year so hopefully that's a good sign! Lol







































She is a lot wider than she looks in the picture lol
Her ligs felt soft today, but i forgot to check them before today so idk how much softer they are than normal. 😖 Her udder might be slowly beginning to bag, but its hard to tell and she doesnt like me touching back there lol last year she didnt get an udder till after she kidded.
hopefully one of these days i'll get her clipped around her udder and back legs so it will be easier to see...not sure if she'll let me tho XD


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! She's quite striking.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She a pretty girl! Happy kidding! Ps, pink vibes here!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very pretty doe! Cant wait to see the wee ones!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lola is beautiful!
Good luck with her kidding!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She a pretty girl! Happy kidding! Ps, pink vibes here!


Thank you!! I'm hoping pink too! I'm hoping the single buck last year was just cuz she was so young and small, she has def matured alot in the past year so I'm hoping she has more than a single!! I never know what to do with bucks....cuz I'm not allowed to keep any males besides my one for breeding and I'm worried that if I band them I won't be able to sell, but I don't have a pen to keep them in so I have to sell as soon as they're old enough to ween/start making trouble with the girls. Her mom always had triplet doelings so I'm hoping she passed that on 🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> Thank you!! I'm hoping pink too! I'm hoping the single buck last year was just cuz she was so young and small, she has def matured alot in the past year so I'm hoping she has more than a single!! I never know what to do with bucks....cuz I'm not allowed to keep any males besides my one for breeding and I'm worried that if I band them I won't be able to sell, but I don't have a pen to keep them in so I have to sell as soon as they're old enough to ween/start making trouble with the girls. Her mom always had triplet doelings so I'm hoping she passed that on 🤣


Oh triplets doelings or even twins would be awesome! Have you considered keeping buckling with your buck and raising them for food?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh triplets doelings or even twins would be awesome! Have you considered keeping buckling with your buck and raising them for food?


No one here wants to eat goat 😂😂😂 I get way too attached to them to eat them. And the problem is that the pen I have my buck in is one that the bucklings can very easily get out of at a young age.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Still another 21 days until day 145.. Lola's ligs are pretty soft, she is veryyy jumpy whenever i touch her so the only time i can get my hands on her is feeding time when she's tied up and that is still hard to do lol Her udder feels like its finally beginning to bag!!! Her sides also looked smaller yesterday, like she dropped, but im not positive cuz it wasnt a significant difference. 

My brother is gonna redo my kidding stalls to make the one big pen into 2 smaller ones, (in case i need to separate mom and babies ever) and im hoping he can get them done soon so i can get everything set up lol 

are there any shots/meds i need to give her before/right after she kids?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Very pretty girl!! I hope she gives you some girls!!



brigieboo said:


> are there any shots/meds i need to give her before/right after she kids?


Do you chose to give your goats CD/T? If so, it's a good idea to give to give pregnant does their yearly injection around a month before they deliver so that their babies will be protected until they are old enough to receive their own CD/T shots. Most people that live in a selenium deficient area will also give their does a dose of selenium gel around that same time too.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Very pretty girl!! I hope she gives you some girls!!
> 
> 
> Do you chose to give your goats CD/T? If so, it's a good idea to give to give pregnant does their yearly injection around a month before they deliver so that their babies will be protected until they are old enough to receive their own CD/T shots. Most people that live in a selenium deficient area will also give their does a dose of selenium gel around that same time too.


I do this! I give CD&T exactly one month from their due date and give them their monthly selenium too. I just gave Scarlett and Casper their last dose of Selenium and their CD&T! Very exciting


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

This morning she wouldnt let me get a good pic of her vulva, and i forgot to feel her udder to see if it dropped anymore but it really doesnt look much different or like it has dropped anymore. I can wrap my fingers most of the way around her tail head tho. I was taking a pic of the girls eating a christmas tree to send to my neighbors, (its their tree they're eating now lol) and looking at it i noticed her sides look like they're pretty sunken...what do u guys think? 








Other than that she's being very rude, not sweet at all, and keeping her distance from me lolol 
19 days until day 145!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Very pretty girl!! I hope she gives you some girls!!
> 
> 
> Do you chose to give your goats CD/T? If so, it's a good idea to give to give pregnant does their yearly injection around a month before they deliver so that their babies will be protected until they are old enough to receive their own CD/T shots. Most people that live in a selenium deficient area will also give their does a dose of selenium gel around that same time too.


me too!!! im def gonna miss having her mom give me 3 girls this year...i chose to sell her last fall, and now i just have Lola, who gave me a single buck last year and an FF kidding this year so im hoping i dont end up with all bucks lol

this sounds bad on my part, but idk lol my vet gave my adult girls something the first year i had goats, that he said they needed, it was when he was dehorning babies, and one had just given birth, and the other had miscarried a month or two before. then i didnt know much abt goats and didnt ask what it was, but he hasnt given anything to my adults since that. CD/T is tetnus, correct? My vet gives my babies a couple shots when they're dehorned, and so i think CD/T would be one of those? I'm gonna ask him what they are this year.... Would it be too late now to give CD/T if she kids in 20ish days? I'll def look into it more to decide if thats something i want to do for my adults. 

And i forgot to get the selenium gel lol i'll try and get that this weekend and give it to her then... its not too soon before she delivers to give it to her now is it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, CD&T has tetanus in the shot.
Best to give it 1 month prior to kidding.
However, 20 days is enough time to work. 2 weeks prior minimum, if you want some protection for the kids.

For dehorning, it is a tetanus antitoxin shot, it is almost instant protection.
The CD &T vaccine takes a bit longer to work.

Selenium is best to give 1 month prior, but ok to give when you can. 
You can always give the kids some when born if they show signs.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, CD&T has tetanus in the shot.
> Best to give it 1 month prior to kidding.
> However, 20 days is enough time to work. 2 weeks prior minimum, if you want some protection for the kids.
> 
> ...


alright thank you! my goat that is showing selenium deficency signs is one that i did not breed this year. Lola isnt showing any signs from what i can tell, but when i get it i'll give her some just to be sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome. 

Hope she improves.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She is looking wide today!!! (Not as wide as some does on other people's waiting threads lol, but she's wider than any of my goats have been in the past) so I'm hoping she has multiples in there!! I just want at least one doeling and I'll be happy. 

I don't usually breed this early, but I made a plan for breeding so that, (as long as they all had a doeling) I'd be able to show three babies at the fair in the summer, a senior, intermediate, and junior doeling, but then one of my girls had to be put down so I won't have a junior doeling this year.. bUT if one of the two I bred only has bucks I'll only have one to show 🤣 and I thiiink I'll be buying some little ones then lol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

How early can a doe naturally go? Just outa curiosity, I don't think she'll go early, but idk, she's acting more stubborn and jumpy and her ligaments are very soft.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

7 days or under is safest.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Is holding the tail like this normal for a pregnant goat? She just started holding it like that the last couple days. 

She's kinda confusing me for everything else tho. Her ligs feel like they're mostly gone, and have for several days, which makes me wonder if i'm not doing it right.. but i did it the exact same last year and it seemed right, like they were hard and got softer in the spot i was doing it the closer my does got and then were gone right before they kidded....... her udder also hasnt filled at all, and idk abt babies dropping anymore. This is the first year i've known to watch for that, i hadnt known the babies dropped before coming on TGS, but i cant tell anymore, cuz sometimes it looks like they for sure dropped, like her sides are sunken, hips sticking up, but then the next day it will look normal again. She is also wayy bigger than any of my other girls have been so i cant wait to see whats in there lol 

Also look at her lil beard 😂 its soo thick and adorable. lol she grew a small thin one last spring but i had to shave it off for the fair and now its growing in again lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats don't read the book so really anything goes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amen to that.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

14 (i think) days until the first due date!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It’s getting closer!! Nice to see the goats enjoying another Christmas tree! (I can see they already finished one).


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> It’s getting closer!! Nice to see the goats enjoying another Christmas tree! (I can see they already finished one).


Oh yes! 😂 They already finished both the neighbors trees and they were excited that we finally took ours down lol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Getting close! 

I noticed today while in their pen that Lola was acting bucky towards another goat.....not getting on her, but she was smelling her side and then under her tail and was curling her lip like a buck and then started rubbing up against her neck. I've never seen one of my girls curl their lip before. Is that normal? 

She's also a little friendlier today than she's been for the rest of her pregnancy lol

Still not much for an udder, but vulva looks looser. Ligs she won't let me feel lol but sides look sunken...idk lol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

This afternoon she would also start to walk and then just kinda freeze and stare off, she was also doing some stretching 😁

Still like..... 8 days till 150 days from when she was put in with the buck tho.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

So okay, I tried to figure out how long she was last year, but I didn't write down the exact date I put the buck in. Looking back at pictures on my phone, he was for sure in their pen on 11/7. I was on crutches then so didn't put him in, I had my brother but I remember i was watching on the deck and I have pictures of the dogs on the deck on the 4th... Remembering back im pretty sure it was the 4th....that day sticks in my head for some reason. 

So if it was the 4th, and I'm pretty sure it was, 150 days from that would have been April 3rd. Lola kidded on April first......so that woulda been 148 days.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Anyone wanna guess how many she has?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The picture angles aren’t very good but I’m gonna guess twin doelings.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

twins, one buckling one doeling


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I say twins. One of each.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

we're getting there!!! her udder is starting to fill!!!! last year it didnt fill till after she kidded but she was an FF so maybe thats why.. she is walking weirdly lol and holding her tail weird, i went down to check on them and i thought she was in labor with how she was standing....it didnt help that she was standing in literally the exact spot she was standing last year when i found her with two little hooves sticking out hahahahaha. but i noticed that today she is keeping her distance more from the other two and her sides look a little sunken. she wont let me feel her ligaments tho hehe

how likely is it that a doe is actually in heat when you put them with a buck, like when you can never tell if she's in heat and you just leave her with the buck for a while? cuz last year i had noo clue and she kidded right away at 148 days since he was put in.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting! Good luck, Lola!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Pawing at the ground has begun!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! Three waiting threads that are getting really exciting now! I’m gonna be on my phone too much this evening!  Good luck! Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Questiooooooon:

I'm watching her on the camera: it's freezing and dinner time haha
I see that she'll be standing still rocking a little and then she suddenly rocks forward harder and then goes back to still, rocks forward harder, like a jerk forward. Would that be contractions or not?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

she's laying down now. omgosh im shaking so much, you'd think i was out there with her lol

i want to leave her alone for a bit till things start popping so i dont distract her


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@brigieboo, I did guess twins doelings for Lola!  Come on Lola! Don’t let us down!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

is there a way to make her hurry up 🤣 i gotta work early tmrw lolol

she's just staring around the shed 😂


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @brigieboo, I did guess twins doelings for Lola!  Come on Lola! Don’t let us down!


Yes twin doelings!!!! PLEASEEEEE Lola! 😂😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> is there a way to make her hurry up 🤣 i gotta work early tmrw lolol
> 
> she's just staring around the shed 😂


Just go tell her that you're going to bed....then she'll hurry up and start pushing kids out as soon as you leave!! 🤪🤣


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Just go tell her that you're going to bed....then she'll hurry up and start pushing kids out as soon as you leave!! 🤪🤣


Im up in the warm house 😂😂😂 the weather app says "7° feels like -4" no thanks I'll watch from the camera 😂😂😂 
But yes I do want to go to bed.. 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Brrrrrr! 🥶 Is where Lola is warm enough? You might could bring her into the house like @Feira426 did last night. 🤣


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Brrrrrr! 🥶 Is where Lola is warm enough? You might could bring her into the house like @Feira426 did last night. 🤣


oh my i hadnt seen her post, she kidded in the bathroom!!! i dont think my mom would like that hahahha also lola will nooot move, it was so hard to get her to the kidding stall lol. but yea, she's good, she's in a well closed in space and i have lots of towels and can set up a heat lamp for the kids.. if it gets too cold we also have a space type heater that is in the cow milk room but i think my dad would let me bring it down to the goats if needed.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I was looking at something else then looked back at the camera and saw the pile of poop behind her and freaked out and thought it was a kid 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes, Feira426 brought her goat into the bathroom to kid last night! 
Suki’s 2022 kidding thread


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> View attachment 221823
> 
> I was looking at something else then looked back at the camera and saw the pile of poop behind her and freaked out and thought it was a kid 🤣🤣🤣


🤣 I would have done the same thing! Lol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yes, Feira426 brought her goat into the bathroom to kid last night!
> Suki’s 2022 kidding thread


yea..i'd have to drag lola up an icy hill in the dark....doesnt sound enjoyable hehe 
that is nice tho.....she didnt have to go far at all haha


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> 🤣 I would have done the same thing! Lol


i was like holy cow i wasnt completely ignoring it how'd she get a kid out so fast without me even seeing her push!!! lolol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

finallyyyyy she was pawing the ground again after so long of nothingg
now she's laying back down. 
come on babyyy push em out!!!!!!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

i love how she laid down right in front of the gate that only opens in to the pen. so basically i cant get in without climbing over the fence that is made of 1x4s so not suuuper sturdy. thank you lola 🤣


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> i love how she laid down right in front of the gate that only opens in to the pen. so basically i cant get in without climbing over the fence that is made of 1x4s so not suuuper sturdy. thank you lola 🤣


Classic doe code . Hope all goes well!!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

We're getting really close!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Holy cow I feel bad for walls.. she pushing her head against my hand and geez she's pushing on it hard!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

You’re out there with her? Any pushing yet?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ll be checking in in the morning. I’m hitting the hay. Good luck!


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Good luck, keep us updated 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> You’re out there with her? Any pushing yet?


Yea, I thought she was pushing on the camera but when I went down there nothing...stayed for an hour but didn't want to fall asleep and wake up missing some fingers and toes to frost bite haha


She's still hanging in there.... Vulva is veryyy swollen. No udder. Won't let me check ligs, but I did feel a baby in her side, (I hadn't felt one before this) pawing the ground, getting up and laying back down and pushing her head against me and the wall. And she's chewing her cud a lot lol 

She is also so sweet holy cow. She is back to her normal self lolol she's been such a jerk during her pregnancy 🤣🤣

I'm gonna try and get some sleep, set an alarm for a little bit, andkeep the video running... 🤣


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Well I didn't wake up with my alarm at 2:30 cuz I forgot to take my phone off silent heh heh but just now there still is nothing.....she's sitting against the fence chewing her cud.....I haven't seen her pushing at all yet tho....but idk what she's done from 1:30 to now.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Just checked her. Still no udder, can't really tell of she still has her ligaments or not cuz she hates it when I touch her back there. No discharge. She's pooping and peeing a lot. Yawning and chewing... I gave her half of her normal amount of grain and she ate it all. 

I gotta leave for work now, so ig we'll see what happens. I only have to work for an hour this morning tho, and then I can cancel the other things I have today/not go to them if needed. She just needs to hang on till 7:45!!! 

It's 0 degrees out rn... Heater in the goat shed has it to 21 degrees in there, it's not insulated so that's the best I can do rn 🤣 I can bring babies in the house if needed after they're born.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh, I've heard that goats tend to always kid around the same time of day, is that true or just myth? Last year I think it was around 9 in the morning when she kidded.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely myth.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Definitely myth.


okay, wasnt sure, cuz i've heard people say their goats will always kid at night/afternoon, and they never have babies born in the AM


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

okay so ig im gonna risk it and go to band today which is half hour away....... i have a lesson earlier and then group band later, and there is time for me to come home in between, its just a lota gas haha i'm gonna keep a close eye on the video tho and come home if needed.. 

she hasnt had any contractions from what i've seen so im praying she holds off till this afternoon or night


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

okay now im questioning my decision aghh

does every doe get discharge before they kid? my other two does would always get a long string a couple hours before. Lola has had no discharge at all...i've been keeping a close eye on her for the past few weeks.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

if you already left then keep us updated when you come back, if the ligs are still there then i think you should not worry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you mean the discharge while kidding or the small amounts throughout pregnancy that you may see?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Do you mean the discharge while kidding or the small amounts throughout pregnancy that you may see?


well both. 
i've never noticed much discharge on my goats throughout their pregnancies, but they will all usually get some before going into labor/while in labor. Lola just doesnt have any.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Do you know her due date? Some of mine have a tube of mucus, some dont. What concerns me is her pushing and just stopped. So can you take pictures of her udder and girly parts? So we can she what she looks like?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Do you know her due date? Some of mine have a tube of mucus, some dont. What concerns me is her pushing and just stopped. So can you take pictures of her udder and girly parts? So we can she what she looks like?


I don't know if she was for sure in heat, but today is day 150 (I'm 99% sure) that she was put in with the buck. He got super excited and was trying to get all over her that day. I had another doe with him then that I had put in the week before and he hadn't shown any interest in her yet.

I haven't seen her actually pushing yet. She'll be pushing her head against my leg.

She is also starting to just freeze what she's doing and stare off for a couple seconds then just snap out of it and go back to what she's doing.








This is from 5:30 this morning, (it's 11 now in my time zone) if you'd rather one from right now I can try....she is very jumpy when I go back there and has her tail down....


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I think she might have just had a contraction......I can't see her back end, she's standing in front of me and I don't want to move and distract her haha


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She had a contraction 11 minute's ago and now things seem to be getting serious, no pushing yet tho. 
My phone battery is dying, my feet are cold and I'm starving...perfect time Lola 😂


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Go in quick bite to eat come out there will be babies lol...


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Go in quick bite to eat come out there will be babies lol...


My dad brought me food when he came down to set up another heater 🤣🤣🤣 I will wait all day if I have to; I ain't missing babies 😂😂😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Do you have a power outlet where you could plug your phone in? It never fails, my phone always has to be low on battery when there are babies coming.  I keep a charger in the barn for just such occasions now.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I have an extension cord with three plug in thingies but it's full: one for the light, one for the heater and one for the camera. I did get a power block tho so it's charging 🤣 ig this proves how much we depend on our phones 👀😳


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Right!  I know, it’s terrible.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations 🎉 sounds like she has perfect doe code timing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She's just laying down and acting sleepy... She's making a small almost snoring sound and her eyes are halfway closed. She has her tail tucked. Last I felt ligs were mostly gone but I couldn't get a good feel cuz she was tryna get away. I'm almost positive she had a contraction around 11:30 but I haven't seen another and she hasn't pushed at all. Every now and then her stomach will tighten up. 

Does this all sound normal? I just want baby goatssss 😭🤣🤣🤣


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

i leave and she literally stops everything and stands there calling. i'd go back out but i cant warm up lol 

its 60ish degrees in the goat shed now that we added a different heater. 
agh i need her to kid before tonighttt i only got 3 1/2 hours of sleep last nightttttt


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! 60 degrees! 
Yep, that ole doe code again.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

And now she's gobbling down hay. Im so confused 😂

Her ligaments are basically gone now.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Then she must be close! Maybe she’s just eating some power food, then she’ll pop those babies out lickity-split!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Then she must be close! Maybe she’s just eating some power food, then she’ll pop those babies out lickity-split!


I sure hope so 🥵 she sure is powering through it tho. Never seen her eat so fast 😳


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Speed eating


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She knows what the life of a mother is like and how she'll never be able to eat in peace again for the next few months so she's like oh crap they're coming eeeaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

🤣🤣🤣 Yep!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

We're coming up on 24 hours of the first signs of pre labor stuff 😭


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Can goats go into false labor? 








She's just tucked up like she's sleeping and not doing anything. Before she was acting like she was in labor...... I was down there for a while and she was just eating and sniffing me and stuff; not pawing the ground, looking dazed, or pressing her head against things like she was doing earlier. I don't understand it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She may not have truly been in labor.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> She may not have truly been in labor.


so false labor? how long after false labor do they normally go into real labor?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> so false labor? how long after false labor do they normally go into real labor?


It really depends on the doe. How is she now? Are you SURE she is bred? You might wanna feel for babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know if she really had false labor. They are full of kids and very uncomfortable and do things to be more comfortable. We want to see signs because we are anxious to see kids. I can't say that animals honestly have false labor.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I don't know if she really had false labor. They are full of kids and very uncomfortable and do things to be more comfortable. We want to see signs because we are anxious to see kids. I can't say that animals honestly have false labor.


well i was googling things and looking at YT channels and other goat forums from a while ago to see why she did this and there were quite a few threads and yt videos from people who's goats did the same thing as Lola, acted like they were in labor for a while then just stopped and had the kids a couple weeks later. thats where i figured it musta been a false labor.. i didnt know they could have them before this, but i mean other peoples does did the same so idk.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> It really depends on the doe. How is she now? Are you SURE she is bred? You might wanna feel for babies.


well i dont doubt at all that she was bred, but i also dont preg check my does cuz i dont see it necessary. she was with my buck for over a month and he is proven and energetic and i have faith in his abilities to take care of them 😂 she is also acting pregnant for sure so im just guessing she still has some time, i would be completely shocked if she was not bred.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Lola doing?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> How is Lola doing?


getting closer. : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

K so idk. Her ligs are getting looser, her udder is growing tiny bit by tiny bit, some days it seems a lil fuller, some days it doesn't seem to have changed, her sides look smaller than they did, and her vulva doesn't look as loose. I'm kinda confused, but just gonna wait it out. March 7th is 150 days from when I took her out of the buck pen so she still has time..... 
















Idk, thoughts? 
Oh and for the past week or so she's had a tiny bit of amber colored discharge on the tip of her vulva, just a very tiny amount tho.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She's definitely bred.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks to have a good week or more though


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She's definitely bred.


so her vulva does look bred? because like in the past couple weeks i have been doubting it... just because its shrunken, got tighter, whatever you want to call it, from a few weeks ago when i thought she was in labor. Also, a doeling i have that is due end of April's vulva is a lot looser looking, and i can for sure tell she's bred, and there is just a big difference between their vulvas so i'm just confused lolol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The swelling of the vulva is die to hormones in the doe. All have different levels and different cycles. I have a does right now with a swelling vul a, and shes not due till April. But its her normal cycling time frame, so shes swollen. Watcheing the discharge and udder always helps me pinpoint time of birthing. Sounds like you are doing really well watching after her.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Her little udder sure is cute. I hope she gives you a definitive sign soon!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> The swelling of the vulva is die to hormones in the doe. All have different levels and different cycles. I have a does right now with a swelling vul a, and shes not due till April. But its her normal cycling time frame, so shes swollen. Watcheing the discharge and udder always helps me pinpoint time of birthing. Sounds like you are doing really well watching after her.


ok, so it might not necessarily be super loose/swollen before she gives birth? Thank you! that means a lot! i just want her to have her babies haha sometimes i feel like im watching her too close and jumping at wrong conclusions lol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Her little udder sure is cute. I hope she gives you a definitive sign soon!


ikr, it was soo cute last year cuz it was so tiny, even when she was full! i didnt think to take a picture last year at all when she was full, but i only would get a couple cups when i milked her....i didnt milk her very much tho since she gave so little and her buckling and one of her dam's doelings would keep her empty. From the looks of her first freshening she isnt a very good doe as far as milk production, but she sure is cute hahaha 

My plan is to milk her at least once a day tho after she kids, cuz she's my oldest doe this year and we also dont have a cow milking rn, so the lil (human) kids will drink all the milk.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lola likes to keep me confused and on my toes 😂 I put off posting on here cuz she isn't doing anything...I finally post because I'm confused that she isn't doing anything and then she starts acting sus again. 🤣🤣🤣 Today she's doing lots of stretching, yawning, and staring off into the distance. Her vulva is also looking looser/a little more swollen than it has been. 

Yesterday I asked her if she was even pregnant 😂 she knows the doe code well lol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So majestic


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh yes @Tanya 😂


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

i had to feed early tonight cuz i was going to a 4H thing, but when i got home i ran down and checked her.. she's standing off and wasnt anywhere near as friendly to me as she had been earlier today, (maybe it was just cuz i had a headlamp on that was blinding her hahahahaha) she kept walking away from me tho while my other two were climbing all over me lol 

she peed and after that she had a little more wet amber colored discharge sitting on her vulva. idk? maybe she's getting close? i've never noticed the amber discharge on any of my goats before, she might have had it last year, i....yea... kinda failed last year lol i wasnt expecting kids for another week or two when she had hers so wasnt keeping a very close eye on her. 

Anyway, I'll just keep checkin her lol this is reallyy testing my patience, i swear, i'm gonna be a such a patient person from now on after this lolol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Amber goo sounds promising! And standing off by herself and not being as friendly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


Nothing more really...she's looking a bit more swollen. It's 50 degrees and sunny out today so I'm letting the girls just free range.. she chased after the dog when it sniffed at her rear end 🤣 

She's looking wider today but other than that not much more. Still just the little bit of dried amber discharge. 








So yea, doesn't look quite there yet, but she'll probably surprise me 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Is sniffing pee and then lip curling normal?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

No question Abt whether or not she's pregnant now!!! I felt a baby's head tonight and as she's walking around a very pointy object is moving around on her side 🥰 

I've never been able to feel babies on my does until about the day before she kids.....tmrw I'm booked all day Lola!!! Shame on you 😛 
The past 3 days I've been home basically all day 😂 maybe she'll be nice and wait till Saturday or Sunday


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

brigieboo said:


> Is sniffing pee and then lip curling normal?


My does do it sometimes.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

brigieboo said:


> No question Abt whether or not she's pregnant now!!! I felt a baby's head tonight and as she's walking around a very pointy object is moving around on her side 🥰
> 
> I've never been able to feel babies on my does until about the day before she kids.....tmrw I'm booked all day Lola!!! Shame on you 😛
> The past 3 days I've been home basically all day 😂 maybe she'll be nice and wait till Saturday or Sunday


That’s great!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Do goat's water break? I just ran down to check on her before leaving for work and she is eating hay and by my other two not acting weird, but she peed and it was clear .....earlier today she peed several times while I was in their pen and it was pretty yellow.. idk, maybe she just drank more through the afternoon? 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When water breaks it is different then peeing.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> When water breaks it is different then peeing.


But would she look like she's peeing? Like squat down?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not necessarily. It can just bust out.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

How long before labor does their water break? 

Like how long after their water breaks will they normally have kids?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Just like humans it can take hours after.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Just like humans it can take hours after.


K, I just wasn't sure if it was like right before. 


So yea, that was her water breaking this afternoon.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Things are happening! 🥳


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Last pic isn't clear....she was kicking shavings into my face, but she has the long string and acting very uncomfortable. Her udder looks full, it's just small.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! Sweet girl! Keep us posted!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Liquid keeps comin lol
She's heavily breathing/grunting and has her eyes mostly closed, (until the wind rattles the door and she jerks her head up to study the situation lol)


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Stay at home goat mom (11 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> View attachment 224426
> 
> Liquid keeps comin lol
> She's heavily breathing/grunting and has her eyes mostly closed, (until the wind rattles the door and she jerks her head up to study the situation lol)


I gotta say...I just sat here and read your WHOLE thread and it's like watching a movie. 🤣 I'm waiting on one of mine too and she's driving me batty. She did last year too but ended up having a C-section due to being overdue. Good luck and I'll pop the popcorn! ❤


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh great. She was kind and waited for my least favorite weather. It's thunderstorming now..... literally the thing I hate most 😂😂 well we'll find out if my little shed leaks water with rain now 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Shes definitely close!! Happy kidding!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Remember, always look at the clock when you see the first push. If she keeps pushing and pushing, after 20 minutes and nothing is happening, I go in and check to see if everything is okay.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Stay at home goat mom said:


> I gotta say...I just sat here and read your WHOLE thread and it's like watching a movie. 🤣 I'm waiting on one of mine too and she's driving me batty. She did last year too but ended up having a C-section due to being overdue. Good luck and I'll pop the popcorn! ❤


Haha thank you! 😂 Yea it's been a long haul, I want popcorn!?? I hope it goes better for ur doe this time!!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Remember, always look at the clock when you see the first push. If she keeps pushing and pushing, after 20 minutes and nothing is happening, I go in and check to see if everything is okay.


I don't have lube, if something does go wrong and I have to go in can I go in with just rubber gloves?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> Oh great. She was kind and waited for my least favorite weather. It's thunderstorming now..... literally the thing I hate most 😂😂 well we'll find out if my little shed leaks water with rain now 😂


And as I typed water started coming in the top of the back doors. Thunder clapped really loud. 😂 Lola's freaked out, I'm freaked out, my friend says bring her into the garage, but the garage is far away 😂😂 I don't wanna get wet or go out in this.


----------



## Stay at home goat mom (11 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> Haha thank you! 😂 Yea it's been a long haul, I want popcorn!?? I hope it goes better for ur doe this time!!


I'm trying to restrain myself. She's very manipulative. Lol.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Is there any way to move things along quicker? 😂 I'm getting tired lol


----------



## Stay at home goat mom (11 mo ago)

My husband has been known to sleep in the barn. And nope, no tricks.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Stay at home goat mom said:


> My husband has been known to sleep in the barn. And nope, no tricks.


I think I might be doing that tonight 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Come on Lola! You can do it! I’ll be waiting around tonight to see some kids!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I went up to the house, I gotta get up early in the morning for something and my friend needs to help me AI pigs, so I need some sleep 😂😂 I'm gonna set my alarm and check the camera several times tho.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

If something was wrong would she still push? I haven't seen her push at all, but I was in the house, I'd wake up every 30-45 minutes and check the cam....... 
I'm with her now and her udder is shiny a d tight and she was restless. Now tho she's laying on her side.......is that normal or should I be concerned?








This is a pic I took on the camera earlier this morning, she was doing that when I checked but sat up right after I took the pic


----------



## Stay at home goat mom (11 mo ago)

How is she now


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Stay at home goat mom said:


> How is she now


I went back inside, but she did stand up again. She's acting restless and her udder is shiny.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

6:08, (pretty sure) first push!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

How long after the first do you know there's not a second? Like if she hasn't passed the placenta?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She’s had one?!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I think it's just the one...looks like placenta is coming now..... Baby girl!!!! Colored pretty similar to mom, just brown instead of white, I actually don't think she has any white on her!

Lola took really good care of her right away, cleaning her off and getting worried everytime she made a peep lol

Baby got a little colostrum about an hour ago but now is really hungry and loud. Lola won't let her nurse or let me touch her udder rn cuz she's working on the placenta....... I have baby on my lap cuz she's been headbutting her away. Any tips on how I can milk her to give baby a bottle?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

She is so cute!!!


----------



## Stay at home goat mom (11 mo ago)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats! Has mama passed afterbirth yet? If so I'd get her up on a milk stand and milk some out and bottle it to the baby OR let the kid nurse whilst mom is on the stand and restrained.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> How long after the first do you know there's not a second? Like if she hasn't passed the placenta?


You bump her. Have you seen blue Cactus Dairy Goats bump her does after they kid? Yeah that's how you feel for another. Sometimes in some cases, you can go in and check. But bumping has always worked for me and I've always been accurate.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> You bump her. Have you seen blue Cactus Dairy Goats bump her does after they kid? Yeah that's how you feel for another. Sometimes in some cases, you can go in and check. But bumping has always worked for me and I've always been accurate.


I went in the house to warm up but when I go out again I'll do that. I'm wondering if she has another. She passed a placenta, so I thought she'd be good now, but then I'm watching on the camera and she keeps walking away from the kid and is now pawing the ground again.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Congrats! Has mama passed afterbirth yet? If so I'd get her up on a milk stand and milk some out and bottle it to the baby OR let the kid nurse whilst mom is on the stand and restrained.


Yep, she did exactly 2 hours after baby came haha I was able to corner her and milk half a bottle out and fed that to the kid, she didn't drink all of it, but now I'm watching the camera and the doeling is crying so maybe she's still hungry


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! What a beautiful little girl!! 🥰 
I hope everything works out with Lola letting baby drink. Maybe her udder was so full, she felt uncomfortable?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

do u think i should bring baby inside/separate? she is standing in a corner by herself, and when she does move around Lola will trip over her trying to get away. Lola is pawing the ground and she laid down but then the kid went over by her and she jumped up and jumped over her and went to the otherside of the pen........


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!! What a beautiful little girl!! 🥰
> I hope everything works out with Lola letting baby drink. Maybe her udder was so full, she felt uncomfortable?


its not very tight...like its full but not as full as some of my does udders have been. she let her drink a little, but then started working on the placenta and wouldnt let her nurse after that. i did get some in a bottle tho.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m going to tag a few people, hopefully someone with more experience will have advice.
@happybleats @GoofyGoat @Rancho Draco @Jessica84


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> do u think i should bring baby inside/separate? she is standing in a corner by herself, and when she does move around Lola will trip over her trying to get away. Lola is pawing the ground and she laid down but then the kid went over by her and she jumped up and jumped over her and went to the otherside of the pen........


I would bring it in the house. At least for a few hours. I'd weigh the baby, also.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

This is what things look like. Rn.... except when the kid walks around Lola runs away from her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I would definitely go get the baby and bring it in. You do NOT want mama hurting it.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I tried bouncing her, I don't thiiink there's another one. I was able to milk out another bottle tho after cornering her. 








This is with the flash on, so colors are brighter 
She's still pawing the ground.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How was the kid positioned when it came out? She is probably just really sore and not wanting to deal with a baby right now. She may need some alone time and some warm water and some grain.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She's standing weird too.....and she also spilled my bucket of molasses water on herself...I had it chained to the fence and she ran under it to get away from the kid. Oh well.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How was the kid positioned when it came out? She is probably just really sore and not wanting to deal with a baby right now. She may need some alone time and some warm water and some grain.


Hooves then head. 

I gave her grain and she gobbled that up. She was also drinking some cold water with molasses, (we don't have hot water outside) until she spilled it.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> Hooves then head.
> 
> I gave her grain and she gobbled that up. She was also drinking some cold water with molasses, (we don't have hot water outside) until she spilled it.


Okay good. You may take out a gallon of hot water and give that to her. Also, a B12 shot may not hurt.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sometimes you have to teach the goat to be a momma. 
Have someone hold her head and then latch the baby on.
If it’s going well let momma sniff babys backside as she’s nursing
if not, let baby drink her fill and try again in an hour or two.
Is she a FF? She’s probably sore and scared , give her a little time to adjust to this little thing that keeps biting her udder.
Congrats on the cute kid😉😁


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Sometimes you have to teach the goat to be a momma.
> Have someone hold her head and then latch the baby on.
> If it’s going well let momma sniff babys backside as she’s nursing
> if not, let baby drink her fill and try again in an hour or two.
> ...


The thing was she was doing really great until she started on the placenta and then doesn't want her by her anymore. She cleaned her off and was super caring and obviously loved her and then she started with the placenta and I was holding her, then even when she'd cry while I was holding Lola would get worked up.... And then she just started ignoring her and butting her away and running away from her. 

This is her second freshening. Last year she had a single FF and I don't remember her doing this at all with him.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She's been standing like this for several minutes, then she pawed the ground twice and is now holding her head lower. She perks up when she hears noises outside and then goes back to pawingbthebground.....none of my goats have done this


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Poor baby, she's probably hurting and/or really freaked out and scared. Our old wether George paws the ground constantly when he's nervous/scared. He had a fit one time when we replaced all of his shavings with fresh ones (he is blind and hates new shavings for some reason) and pawed the ground all night.

I would try following GoofyGoats advice above


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I agree with GoofyGoat. Baby needs to nurse and/or take a bottle. I find it's easiest to get the doe up on the milk stand and hold her back legs if she is kicking so that baby can nurse. How is mama doing? She looks pretty freaked out. I would get baby out of the stall to give her some time to calm down. Sit with her, talk to her, whatever she likes. Then bring baby back in with mama and see if you can get her nursing. If baby's cold, put her under a heat lamp or bring her inside until mama is calmed down a bit. 

Is she having contractions still or just standing hunched?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly with her pawing and being hunched like that I would go in and make absolutely sure there isn’t another kid in there. I missed one this year and it ended very badly. So even though it’s going to be super unpleasant for her it’s better to be sure. They most definitely can have more then one placenta so don’t take that as a sign of being done. 
Im not sure why she would reject the kid like that. I have not had one love one and then think it was the devil like she is doing but kinda makes me lean even more towards checking her. 
You have good advise with baby though. Just stay calm and keep trying.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Okay, so I was just gone for the past 2 hours, but my dad kept an eye on her. He bounced her too and said he didn't feel anything else. I haven't gone down there again yet but he said that she lets Alice sit by her, she just won't let her nurse...... I'm going to go down milk Lola and give Alice a bottle. If I have to bottle feed her...can I just feed her Lola's milk? Or do I need to switch to replacer or cows milk? How often do I have to feed her?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I agree with GoofyGoat. Baby needs to nurse and/or take a bottle. I find it's easiest to get the doe up on the milk stand and hold her back legs if she is kicking so that baby can nurse. How is mama doing? She looks pretty freaked out. I would get baby out of the stall to give her some time to calm down. Sit with her, talk to her, whatever she likes. Then bring baby back in with mama and see if you can get her nursing. If baby's cold, put her under a heat lamp or bring her inside until mama is calmed down a bit.
> 
> Is she having contractions still or just standing hunched?


Just standing hunched from what I can see.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> Okay, so I was just gone for the past 2 hours, but my dad kept an eye on her. He bounced her too and said he didn't feel anything else. I haven't gone down there again yet but he said that she lets Alice sit by her, she just won't let her nurse...... I'm going to go down milk Lola and give Alice a bottle. If I have to bottle feed her...can I just feed her Lola's milk? Or do I need to switch to replacer or cows milk? How often do I have to feed her?


Mom's milk is best for baby. Feed on the same schedule as when feeding replacer or cows milk. I'll dig up a chart for you.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Honestly with her pawing and being hunched like that I would go in and make absolutely sure there isn’t another kid in there. I missed one this year and it ended very badly. So even though it’s going to be super unpleasant for her it’s better to be sure. They most definitely can have more then one placenta so don’t take that as a sign of being done.
> Im not sure why she would reject the kid like that. I have not had one love one and then think it was the devil like she is doing but kinda makes me lean even more towards checking her.
> You have good advise with baby though. Just stay calm and keep trying.


Well the thing is I have absolutely no idea how to go in lol and I can't hold her still, I also don't even know if her vulva is still open enough to get my hand in. I bounced her several times and my dad did too and we didn't feel anything......

She loved the baby at first, like she got upset when I picked her up to dip her cord....and last year too, she was such a good momma....she even took care of her mom's babies along with hers.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lola’s milk is the best thing for her.  She’ll get all the antibodies she needs from mommas milk. 
I think if Lola is still hunched up and uncomfortable when you go down there, then you should probably go in and make absolutely sure there isn’t another baby. Bumping isn’t 100% Accurate.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She weighed 8.6 pounds this morning. Do I just feed her whatever she'll drink or do I have to limit it?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

TV


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> Well the thing is I have absolutely no idea how to go in lol and I can't hold her still, I also don't even know if her vulva is still open enough to get my hand in. I bounced her several times and my dad did too and we didn't feel anything......
> 
> She loved the baby at first, like she got upset when I picked her up to dip her cord....and last year too, she was such a good momma....she even took care of her mom's babies along with hers.


Have someone hold her. If you need to, watch a few videos of people reaching in to feel for a baby. I had absolutely NO idea what I was feeling for when I went in on my FF this past year but if you know what a baby goat feels like it should make it a bit easier. You’ll know if Lola isn’t opened up enough to go in anymore cuz you won’t be able to hardly get any fingers in.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks Moers!

Start at 10% and feed more if her belly isn't full. Sides should be flat but firm. Not sunken, not buldging.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Anyone have any idea how many ounces this bottle might be? It's a regular sized baby bottle from the dollar store.....

How often do I need to feed? Lola let me milk her but kicks the baby literally off the milk stand if I try to have her nurse.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lola isn't standing hunched anymore and I haven't seen her paw the ground, she's acting pretty normal, just hungry, and won't let the baby nurse.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That looks like a 16oz bottle to me. Do you have some sort of measuring cup you could use to measure it out? 8 ounces equals one cup.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

This is Lola rn. (Spying on the chickens out the window hahaha)


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> That looks like a 16oz bottle to me. Do you have some sort of measuring cup you could use to measure it out? 8 ounces equals one cup.


Okay, so she was 8.6 pounds this morning, so she would need 12 oz of milk per day..? She really hasn't had much to drink cuz she wants very interested in the bottle before. She is trying to guzzle it now, should I let her until her sides are firm?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

You need to measure it. Do you have a liquid measuring cup for baking?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> You need to measure it. Do you have a liquid measuring cup for baking?


Yea, in the house...


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Okay so wait I'm confused.... I should be giving what's in the 10% column... For 8# it says "12.8 oz" is that per feeding or per day? Cuz that doesn't seem like very much for a day. Also how often do I need to feed her?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

It would be per day. Their tummies don’t hold much at that age. At this age I would feed her 6 times a day.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Have someone hold her. If you need to, watch a few videos of people reaching in to feel for a baby. I had absolutely NO idea what I was feeling for when I went in on my FF this past year but if you know what a baby goat feels like it should make it a bit easier. You’ll know if Lola isn’t opened up enough to go in anymore cuz you won’t be able to hardly get any fingers in.


I don't have lube, can I just do it with rubber gloves or no?

If I can't get in does that mean there aren't any more babies?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> View attachment 224484
> 
> Anyone have any idea how many ounces this bottle might be? It's a regular sized baby bottle from the dollar store.....
> 
> How often do I need to feed? Lola let me milk her but kicks the baby literally off the milk stand if I try to have her nurse.


I believe it’s actually 9 oz. I used one just like that last fall with my babies.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> I don't have lube, can I just do it with rubber gloves or no?
> 
> If I can't get in does that mean there aren't any more babies?


You need lube. I have actually used a little dish soap before.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

If you can’t get in then she’s probably done kidding.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> You need lube. I have actually used a little dish soap before.


Well the thing is, I was reading old threads about people worried that their does had another kid, but people were telling them that if she was acting normal and eating etc she was prolly fine. Lola is acting fine now, except pawing the ground occasionally and not letting her kid nurse.....she lets me milk her tho so I think it's the kid she has the problem with, not her udder so idk.....


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Well, since she’s acting fine now, I’d say she’s done. Now you just have to work her through not taking care of her kid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

A measuring cup is 8oz. 1/2 cup is 4 oz. So 1/4 cup is 2 oz. So I would give her 1/4 cup (2oz. ) every 2 hours for 6 times a day.
Does.that help?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I just thought, sometimes if a mother animal can sense something wrong with the baby then they will reject it. That could be why Lola isn’t letting her nurse.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I just thought, sometimes if a mother animal can sense something wrong with the baby then they will reject it. That could be why Lola isn’t letting her nurse.


I don't know what would be wrong with her, she is completely normal as far as I can tell.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Usually it’s a small something that humans can’t see/feel/etc. That was kinda just a thought I figured was worth mentioning.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Usually it’s a small something that humans can’t see/feel/etc. That was kinda just a thought I figured was worth mentioning.


No sorry, I was just stressed out, I do appreciate you bringing it up! ☺

I was texting my vet and she doesn't think she has another kid...since she's acting normal besides the pawing she said to just keep an eye on her. While she was eating grain I woke up Alice and Lola didn't mind her hanging out by her udder, (!!!) But Alice wasn't interested in nursing..... hopefully when Alice is hungry Lola will let her try again. 

Otherwise I'm prepared to bottle feed...it'll just be harder cuz I'll need to milk twice a day.. I want to keep her milk capacity up for showing her this summer.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s great! Let us know how Lola does when Alice is hungry!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

So I think we're gonna switch between bottle and nursing if we can........ She struggled to latch on/find the teat, but did find it with my help and drank till she was full. ☺ Lola was eating grain and on the stand but didn't kick her. She won't let her nurse if she doesn't have grain tho sooo...... It's gonna snow tonight, (agh I was hoping winter was gonna be gone, it was 50 degrees last week 😵) and I'd rather not go out every two hours hahahaha so Alice will spend the night in the mudroom, and then we don't have to worry about her getting too cold, because Lola doesn't cuddle with her and my shed isn't insulated.

I plan to milk Lola at 10 o'clock tonight after Alice drinks all she wants and Alice will spend the night in the house so I can easily feed her every two hours. I don't want her to dry up/not produce as much, so I'll milk her twice a day as often as needed....which hopefully I can get Alice nursing on mom 100% by the time she doesn't need night feedings anymore..

So yea! That's the plan! She pooped for the first time tonight.... My friends came to see her and one of them said "she better not poop on me cuz I just washed this coat" well guess who got the pleasure of holding her while she pooped 😂😂😂😂

Everything else is looking good, Lola is drinking more, is eating like a starving....idk what 😂 I keep having to refill her hay. Lol

And thank y'all so much for all your help!!! I really appreciate it


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sounds like things are looking up! Great job!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hopefully Lola will take her back in the morning. Even if she takes her back, you may need to continue milking. She will probably way outproduce a single kid.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Hopefully Lola will take her back in the morning. Even if she takes her back, you may need to continue milking. She will probably way outproduce a single kid.


Yep, I plan to milk at least once a day either way. I was planning to wait until 2 weeks, but that was when I was thinking Lola was going to have twins... 😂


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Yea...I'm gonna need to bring her inside. 😂 Idky, but Lola won't cuddle with her, I don't understand it. Last year Lola was so attached to her baby. She's not mean to Alice, and she lets her hang around her, it's just that she keeps her distance and doesn't get cuddly with her. 


When Alice was napping before tho Lola would go over and lick her and poke her every now and then.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Do bring her in. You'll need to feed her throughout the night.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How is everything this morning?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Everything is going pretty well, except for snow which makes it hard for me ahahaha

Lola was happy to see Alice this morning, didn't get super excited, but still was glad to see her. I put Lola on the stand for her grain and helped Alice nurse... She struggled to find the teat and I had to hold her head and the teat for her but she did nurse quite a bit and then I milked Lola when Alice didn't want any more..... watching the camera it looks like Lola is letting her nurse, or at least try. Idk if she's getting it tho. I'll go out in a little bit and offer her a bottle and I'll weigh her later tonight. 

They are laying sorta close together now which is good, yesterday evening they were on opposite sides of the pen. 😵
























Lola is doing pretty good. Her _empty _udder is as big as her udder was last year when it was completely full and tight so that's exciting. 😂 She had a veryyy tiny udder last year. Her vulva was a little swollen and puffy this morning, but it was the same way last year after she kidded. I sprayed some pain reliever spray on it (can't remember the name of it but last year we found a thread on here of someone who's doe looked the same, and y'all said to spray that in lol and it worked last year. 😝) I haven't seen her pawing the ground at all today, but she's been standing on the fence a lot.... Idk. 😂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sounds like she may accept her after all. Yay!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s great news! I hope she will keep accepting her now and let her nurse.
Good job, @brigieboo !!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! I really hope this means she is accepting her! Glad all is well!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I hope Lola accepts baby completely


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Well Lola is loving Alice 🥰 the only problem now is that Alice can't find the teat by herself to nurse...so I still have to put Lola on the stand and hold Alice. Oh well, we'll keep working on that 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful!! 
Thanks for the great update!! 😊


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Guess who's lil big stuff nursing by herself now. 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well GOOD FOR HER! Love the picture!💖


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! She's such a cutie


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hurray! Good girl!
She's so cute! 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s great news. She’s such a doll.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I was suspecting it because she wasnt nursing as much when I would help her eat, but would still drink the same amount she always did when I bottle fed her in the night, (so I knew nothing was wrong) but never did catch her in the act, until one morning I'd kept her in the house a little longer waiting for temps to get a little warmer and she ran straight to mom and started nursing!!! 

That comes to my question with Lola... I noticed the last couple days in the morning that one teat is larger than the other. She is producing a lot of milk. Alice is on her during the day. I bring Alice in the house at night cuz it's been down in the single digits. I milk Lola completely out at like 10 o'clock pm. The next morning I let Alice nurse and then milk her all the way out. However before I let Alice nurse I took a picture, cuz I want to make sure it's okay and not leading to a problem..... Is not hot touch to the touch, milk is normal, no chunks. Lmk your thoughts. 😉


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is looking like a blown teat.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> That is looking like a blown teat.


How'd it happen and what can I do for it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is nothing you can do. It is because the skin,etc is weak. If she only has one kid, I'd be milking her twice a day.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I've been milking her completely out twice a day since she kidded. The baby nurses throughout the day, but she is still pretty full at night. The baby is separated during the night and then in the morning the baby nurses and then I milk her completely out. 

Is it a permanent thing? Will she still produce milk on that side? Will it cause any problems?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Other than harder for kids to nurse because of the size, doesn't affect anything.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

But it'll come back every time she kids? 

I planned on bringing her to the fair this summer....I'm guessing the judge will say something Abt it? Will she not do as well? And I mean, ik she's not perfect, but will she do worse than she would have because of it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, it is blown.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Idk if y'all are getting tired of pics of her yet 😉😜 but she is completely outside now, (😥) she is getting too big too fast, 😂 the others are doing a little better with her now and she loooooves running around the big pen and climbing on everything 💕


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw so cute! Never too many baby pictures 😉


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She is so super cute! There's no such thing as too many pictures! 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! She’s so beautiful and having a great time!!! I’m loving all the pictures!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Never too many pictures when you are that cute!😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Alice got dehorned 🤍 she is veryyyy droopy and drowsy rn


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Will you be retaining her?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Will you be retaining her?


Yea im pretty sure I will. I want more goats than I have now and I can't find any for sale that work for me so I plan to keep her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She is getting too big too fast, I'ma cry. 😂 I was looking at a pic of me holding her and I was thinking holy guac she is so big now, her legs are really long 😂 and she's hard to carry 😭😭








It's kinda cool, she's basically a mini me to her momma, just with brown instead of white. I'm in love with her coloring


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love her and Lola’s coloring! If I didn’t have Nigerians I would want to have alpines!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww shes at that growing stage! Long legs, long body. Then they have a fast growth spurt. Lol so much fun to watch them grow! Shes adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww so adorable.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They grow up too fast! So adorable!


----------

